

Robotic fish powered by fuel cell consumes ~10mW - socratees
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVTpINHJeaY

======
noonespecial
All the hype about the fuel cell (which wasn't even in the fish) obscured the
really amazing thing: They replaced a conventional motor with a magnet and
coil arrangement that mimics the tail motion of a real fish and it made it
_100 times_ more efficient. Nice.

------
jacquesm
That's an amazing video, how does it change it's vertical angle, I can't seem
to catch how that works, but it is very pronounced, especially near the end of
the video?

~~~
pygy_
It is able to change its center of gravity (it's mentioned near the beginning
of the clip).

------
louislouis
checkout the solar window glass video in the same playlist:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXSPaNpYMLA&feature=Serie...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXSPaNpYMLA&feature=SeriesPlayList&p=B82E7D0174883419)

